# Need help in Cichlid ID



## pepetj (Jun 25, 2008)

I brought three young cichlids home. At the LFS, they said these are jade blue-eyed cichlid. However I have doubts. The LFS employee is new, the owner was not there. I am new to cichild fishkeeping. I was looking for compatible tankmates for a young Tiguer Oscar.
I got lost in the gallery. So I ask for your help.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=798
kenyi I think


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

> I was looking for compatible tankmates for a young Tiguer Oscar


It would probably be a good idea to keep looking and reconsider using the metriaclima lombardoi (Kenyi) in a tank with an oscar.


----------



## Exiled (Dec 26, 2003)

"jade blue-eyed cichlid" ? LOL ... what, was that LFS employee just making up a name as he went along?

Looks like it has some lombardoi in it. Not a good specimen. Why on earth would you keep this with an oscar?


----------



## pepetj (Jun 25, 2008)

The owner of the LFS should be calling me tomorrow to info me about the three young cichlids. I will post here his answer, in order to confirm with you.
Thank you for your help.

I suspect I have hybrid cichlids, their head seems to elongated to be Kenyi. Hope you can help me provide propper aquarium settings for these fellows.

Bulldog: Thanks for your quick response.

Exile: despite not being "good specimen" (kind of eugenic comment), I'm going to give my best shot in providing good care for them.

Xalow: The only reason they are with the young Oscar, is due to my mistaken purchase, until my new 145gal is cycled (work in progress), and until I figure out their setting requirements, I ordered a 72gal bow (for a school of 8 red-salmon rainbows) and a 55gal for these three fellows (if I need to switch them from one tank to another, no problem). Delivery expected within 21 days.

Pepe
Santo Domingo


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I've known people to keep kenyi with oscars, sometimes it boils down to personality of the fish. You could get lucky.


----------

